# AC drain clogged



## dishe (Jul 15, 2007)

Recently I had water dripping out of my vents when the AC is on full blast, and the passenger side floor is soaked. After doing some research, I'm fairly certain that the problem has to do with the condensed water from the AC not being able to drain out properly.
I even checked to see if the regular tell-tale AC puddle of water was under the car, and sure enough it wasn't.
So, I'm guessing something is stuck in the drain, or perhaps the a draining pipe dislodged. 
Problem is, I have no idea what I'm looking for when I peek under the car. Does anyone have any diagrams of the AC system, and where it is supposed to drain from? I'm poking around under the car, but I really don't know what I'm looking for....

Anyone have a technical manual or diagram or something?


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

You don't indicate what year you have, but check phatg20.net for an FSM.


----------



## dishe (Jul 15, 2007)

its an '01


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

well i would look under your dash and find the evaporator (usually the big black box) and there should be a rubber tube that goes from it through your firewall. Money says it has come loose either from the evap unit or come out of the firewall and is dripping onto your floorboard. should be an easy fix.
This is coming from my B13 knowledge, but I am sure they all mostly work the same.

jake


----------



## dishe (Jul 15, 2007)

jakehale said:


> well i would look under your dash and find the evaporator (usually the big black box) and there should be a rubber tube that goes from it through your firewall. Money says it has come loose either from the evap unit or come out of the firewall and is dripping onto your floorboard. should be an easy fix.
> This is coming from my B13 knowledge, but I am sure they all mostly work the same.
> 
> jake


That wouldn't explain the water shooting out of the vents, would it?
I think the drain is clogged/stuffed up with something, and its backing into the rest of the system. A quick peak under the dashboard shows nothing noticeably wrong, other than the carpeting being wet of course...


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Like I said, there's an FSM out on phatg20.net. You'll have to download it and WinRAR to unpack it.


----------



## dishe (Jul 15, 2007)

Oldnissanguy said:


> Like I said, there's an FSM out on phatg20.net. You'll have to download it and WinRAR to unpack it.


Thanks, I tried that.
These are great to have, btw. A fantastic resource, I'm glad you pointed it out.
Problem is, it goes into great detail about the AC system, servicing parts, refridgerants, etc, but I can't find anything about a condensation drain. 
I know it should be under the evaporator, but I'm having a hard time determining where that is according to their diagrams.

I think I'm just going to have to bring it to a dealer tomorrow and have him put it on the lift.
I just don't want the carpeting to start growing mold...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if you look under the car at the firewall area you should see the drain tube sticking out, try sticking a wire up the hose to unplug it, thats the quick fix. the long way would be to pull the glove box out and pull the evap case apart and clean it out then put it all back together


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

You're right, I couldn't find it on mine either. It must be comming out under the car somewhere. However, it's referenced on page HA-75 of the FSM.


----------



## dishe (Jul 15, 2007)

Oldnissanguy said:


> You're right, I couldn't find it on mine either. It must be comming out under the car somewhere. However, it's referenced on page HA-75 of the FSM.


But it doesn't show you where! I know approximately where it SHOULD be, but without a lift I can't get a good look under the car. I don't just want to go jamming a hangar under there, ya know?

So, the fear of growing mold spores on my consistantly wet carpetting made me cave in and bring it to a local garage. 
They put it on a lift, and stuck some wire in it, water poured out, and now everything's great!

Mechanic charged me $10, and the carpetting dried up after running the vents for a bit.

Thanks to everyone for your support and help!

Now my only problem is that the vents dripped water onto my aftermarket stereo, and it hasn't worked properly since!
Eh, I wanted to buy a new Bluetooth unit anyway. We'll see if I can fix it first.


----------

